# Fahrrad beim AlpenX sichern



## krümel72 (12. Januar 2011)

Wie sichert ihr eure Räder bei einem Alpencross??
Man will ja nicht beim Gepäck auf jedes Gramm achten um dann ein 
2Kg Schloss mitzuschleppen.
Hab immer ein schlechtes Gefühl wenn ich mein Radl in irgendeinem Fahrradkeller im Hotel oder auf der Hütte stehen habe. Geklaut ist ja schnell etwas. Das Rad mit ins Hotelzimmer nehmen ist ja auch immer so eine Sache. Die meisten Hotels verbieten das sowieso.

Gruß
krümel


----------



## Biking_Flow (12. Januar 2011)

Auf diese Frage wirst du keine einfache Antwort finden... mehr als ein leichtes Spiralschloss kann man kaum mitnehmen, und das ist auch für Übernachtungen auf Hütten völlig ausreichen. Dort wird dir dein Bike mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht geklaut werden (auch wenns meines Wissens vor kurzem einen derartigen Vorfall auf der Sesvennahütte gab).

Wenn du im Tal übernachtest, ist der Keller des Hotels üblicherweise ausreichend, und da würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen. Problematisch ists nur, wenn du in einem Hotel übernachtest, in dem es keinen Keller gibt, dann ist die Gefahr wahrscheinlich am größten.

Aber insgesamt würde ich mir deshalb nicht allzu viele Sorgen machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (12. Januar 2011)

In der Gruppe lassen sich eine einfachere Kabelschlaufe und eine mittelgutes Vorhängeschloss gut verteilen. Hält Gelegenheitsdiebe ab.
Die anderen Typen wirst Du nur mit nem 2kg Trumm beeindrucken können.


----------



## trhaflhow (12. Januar 2011)

Da ich meist in der nebensaison fahre habe ich eine reichliche Auswahl an Hotels und Pensionen.
Auswahlkriterium Nr 1: wie ist das Bike untergebracht
Bikererfahrene beherbergungsbetriebe  sind dafür ausgerüstet und wissen, dass dies für einige biker ein sehr wichtiges Kriterium ist
Mit Hütten habe ich bzgl AlpenX keine Erfahrungen, da ich sie hier meide


----------



## Teguerite (12. Januar 2011)

Hab es bisher immer im Hotel oder egal wo an der Hütte unerschlossen abgestellt. Jahrelang keine Probleme. Allerdings wurden mir ab und zu Klamotten geklaut die ich auf Hütten nach dem waschen zum trocknen aufgehängt habe....

Hab aber schon von mehreren Fällen gehört wo dann am Zielort Bikes weggekommen sind während man im Freudentaumel den Trip begossen hat. Vor allem am Gardasee.


----------



## besos (12. Januar 2011)

Je nach Größe der Gruppe mehrere Kabelschlösser mitnehmen. Auf jeden Fall Rahmen und Hinterräder miteinander sichern. Evtl. noch die Vorderräder. Bei 3 Rädern reichen dafür 2 dieser Spiralschlösser. Wiegen schon ein paar Gramm aber das sollte es Wert sein.
Auf den Hütten habe ich auch wenig bedenken. Manchmal gibt es aber keinen Raum dafür. Im Tal, ist es uns bisher 2x passiert, daß man uns keinen Raum anbieten konnte. Dann ist man froh, wenn man die Räder wenigstens im Hinterhof maximal anketten konnte. In den letzten 7 Jahren ist noch nie was passiert.

Grüße, Besos


----------



## flyingscot (13. Januar 2011)

Auf Hütten ist das auch nicht soo kritisch, ein Dieb müsste ja dann (im Dunkeln) durchs Gelände samt Beute abhauen. Normalerweise reicht dort draußen abschließen. Klar, wenn es geht im Skikeller o.ä., gibts aber nicht überall.

Ich habe bisher immer so ein Steel-O-Flex-Schloss dabei gehabt (ca. 600g). Für einen Profidieb ist das auch nur ein Geschenkband, aber gegen "versehendliches" Mitnehmen hilft es auch im Ort vor dem Supermarkt, wenn man mal 15 Minuten einkaufen geht. Dann aber immer *an*schließen. Auch habe ich meine Radachsen und meinen Sattel gegen einfache Mitnahme gesichert. Es ist kein starker Schutz, aber es würde Zeit kosten, da es keine Standardlösung ist (Security through obscurity).

Trotzdem ist es sehr sinnvoll, eine gute Versicherung zu haben, falls es doch mal zu einem Diebstahl (wie z.B. an der Sesvennahütte) kommt. Dann hält sich zumindest der finanzielle Schaden in Grenzen.


----------



## Teguerite (13. Januar 2011)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist es sehr sinnvoll, eine gute Versicherung zu haben, falls es doch mal zu einem Diebstahl (wie z.B. an der Sesvennahütte) kommt. Dann hält sich zumindest der finanzielle Schaden in Grenzen.


 

Ist Dir dort mal eins geklaut worden?
Tagsüber würde es mich nicht wundern, ist ja in den letzten Jahren zu einer Mountainbikehauptverkehrsachse geworden...


----------



## Elmar Neßler (13. Januar 2011)

nutz mal die suchfunktion, da wirst du diverse threads zu dem thema finden.

bikeversicherung kann durchaus sinn machen, ist aber sicher kein muss. wir fahren seit mehr als 10 jahren immer mitte / ende juli, übernachtungen vielfach in hütten, teilweise auch im tal. sicherung entweder gar nicht, wenn das bike in einer garage etc. steht oder mit einem 300 g aldi-spiralschloss (reicht für 3 bikes).

wenn einer dein bike klauen will, schafft er das auch, ist daheim an sich nicht anders. da schleppe ich auf kleine touren ja auch nicht ein 2 kilo schloss mit, wenn ich weiss, dass ich mal in einen biergarten etc. einkehren will. wenn man sehr ängstlich ist, dann eben ggf. sehr beliebte biker-übernachtungen meiden (sesvenna) - klar gibt's durch den transalp-boom der vergangenen jahre inzwischen auch spezialisierte banden, die gezielt bikes klauen in "angesagten" unterkünften/ortschaften (siehe auch diebstähle bei der TAC aus dem parc ferme oder auch immer wieder beim bike festival etc.).


----------



## tiroler1973 (13. Januar 2011)

Ein Vorteil/Nachteil wenn man schnell fährt und auf den Hütten recht früh ankommt: Man hat im Radlstall noch viel Platz. Auf der Heidelbergerhütten waren wir die ersten im Keller und als der Keller voll war, gabs auch kein hinkommen mehr. Am nächsten Tag mussten wir aber auch warten bis alle weg waren.

Oftmals werden die Räder organisiert geklaut und da gilt: Die kriegen immer was sie haben wollen. Da die meisten Unterkünfte bekannt sind und fast alle in den selben Hotels schlafen brauchen die in den wichtigsten Orten nur zu warten. Am einfachsten und ein Ort wo alle ankommen ist der Gardasee. Ich bleibe dort deshalb nie. Ankommen, Eis essen, Freundin anrufen, dass sie mich abholen soll - geht bei mir rel. problemlos, weil wir max. 3 Stunden bis zum Gardasee benötigen. Zum Dank lade ich sie noch auf ein richtiges Essen ein (also keine Pizza) und ab gehts ins gelobte Land.


----------



## Uphillerer (13. Januar 2011)

Zum Gewissen beruhigen habe ich so etwas Leichtes dabei. Im Extremfall bringt es natürlich nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (13. Januar 2011)

Uphillerer schrieb:


> Zum Gewissen beruhigen habe ich so etwas Leichtes dabei. Im Extremfall bringt es natrlich nichts.



das habe ich auch. .


----------



## flyingscot (13. Januar 2011)

Teguerite schrieb:


> Ist Dir dort mal eins geklaut worden?



Mir nicht, aber es gab letztes Jahr wohl einige Diebstähle bei der Sesvenna-Hütte. Bei anderen Hütten ist mir nichts bekannt. Ich habe vor allem deshalb ein etwas schwereres Schloss dabei, als diese Ski-Sicherungen, da ich schon zwei Solo-TransAlps gemacht habe und am Tag auch mal einkaufen muss. In der Gruppe kann ja dann immer einen zum Aufpassen abstellen...

Und als Versicherung tuts auch eine bessere Hausrat, also nichts sonderlich teures.


----------



## krümel72 (13. Januar 2011)

Naja, so ein Safeman habe ich auch. Ist aber auch mehr als erste Abschreckung gedacht als das es wirklich sichert. 
Hab in mein Radl mittlerweile doch einen erschreckend hohen Betrag investiert (Hab meinen "Habenwill" Reflex einfach nicht im Griff )
Wär halt echt sch...e wenn das Ding wegkommt. Ansonsten sitze ich drauf oder habe es zumindest im Blick.


----------



## Heide-Daniel (14. Januar 2011)

Bei Amazon gibt es auch noc ein Skischloß mit 45 Gramm Gewicht. Wie bei den anderen leichten Schlössern gilt aber auch hier, dass das Schloß nur gegen Spontandiebstahl schützt.

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/SKISCHLOSS-AGENT-TNG-Neu-Zahlenzylinder/dp/B001IFHXHE/ref=pd_bxgy_sg_img_a"]Skischloss[/ame]


----------



## sub-xero (14. Januar 2011)

Letztes Jahr sind (laut Alpenvereinsmagazin) auf einer populären AlpenX-Route 3 superteuere Bikes von einer Hütte geklaut worden. Die Diebe hatten wohl einen Bolzenschneider dabei, haben sich gezielt die drei besten Bikes gegriffen und sind damit abgefahren.

Auch wenn sowas eher die Ausnahme ist: Die genannten Schlösser bringen rein gar nichts. Die verhindern gerade mal, dass jemand das Bike vor Deinen Augen greift und schnell abhaut. Mehr aber nicht.

Du hast folgende Möglichkeiten:


Bike mit auf das Zimmer nehmen.
Bike gut versichern.
Hoffen, dass der Dieb ein teuereres Bike klaut.
Hoffen, dass kein Dieb kommt.


----------



## J.Hahn (14. Januar 2011)

Eine Radlversicherung ist Pflicht. Die Wiederbeschaffung eines k-teuren Gegenstandes kostet k. Beim Auto oder Motorrad ist das klar, also auch fürs Radl eine Diebstahlversicherung abschließen. Häufig ist in der Hausratsversicherung eine mit dabei, ggf. muß die aber erweitert und fürn AX auch fürs Ausland ergänzt werden. Also, der letzte Abend des AX ist damit abgesichert: Ein Radlklau nach der Tour kann dir dann egal sein, du bekommst dann ein "Neues".

Während der Tour kannst du nur dafür sorgen, daß das Radl möglicht schwierig geklaut werden kann. Da die Mittel dafür begrenzt sind, kannst du also nur Gelegenheitsdiebe damit abhalten. Profis bekommen jedes Radlschloß, jeden Keller und zur Not auch jedes Hotelzimmer auf. Also das Radl zumindest soweit absichern, daß es die Anforderungen der Radlversicherung erfüllt (meist sowas wie "Radl muß mit in einem abgesperrten Raum und/oder mit einem Fahradschloß gesichert sein") und ansonsten nur hoffen, daß grad kein Profidieb vorbeikommt und keiner gefallen an deim Radl findet.

Ist so, die Welt ist schlecht, mehr kannst du nicht machen.

Wenns dann doch geklaut wird: Alles versicherungstechnische abklären, mit dem Zug weiter- oder heimfahren. Warten, bis das neue Radl da ist. Mit dem neuen Radl den nächsten AX machen.

Bye.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (14. Januar 2011)

Uphillerer schrieb:


> Zum Gewissen beruhigen habe ich so etwas Leichtes dabei. Im Extremfall bringt es natürlich nichts.



Das habe ich auch.-.. ideal als "Gewissenssicherung" und auch im Skiurlaub zu gebrauchen!!!!!!


----------



## flyingscot (14. Januar 2011)

@J.Hahn: Genau so. Gegen Profidiebe ist kaum etwas auszurichten.

Und aufs Zimmer mitnehmen geht vielleicht in einigen wenigen Hotels, aber sicher nicht auf einer Berghütte im Bettenlager  Und auch dann sind mir schon Diebstahlmeldungen zu Ohren gekommen...

Die üblichen Versicherungen sehen wahrscheinlich ein Skischloss nicht als Fahrradschloss an. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein so gesichertes Bike versichert ist. Natürlich kann man der Versicherung erzählen, dass Bike wäre mit einem hochsicheren Schloss gesichert gewesen. Dann sind wir aber schon im Bereich des Betruges...


----------



## sub-xero (14. Januar 2011)

J.Hahn schrieb:


> EAlso das Radl zumindest soweit absichern, daß es die Anforderungen der Radlversicherung erfüllt (meist sowas wie "Radl muß mit in einem abgesperrten Raum und/oder mit einem Fahradschloß gesichert sein")



So einfach ist das mittlerweile nicht mehr. Meines Wissens haben alle Radversicherer mittlerweile eine Klausel im Vertrag, der die Mindestqualität eines Schlosses vorschreibt. Da bist Du schon mal mit locker 1 kg Schloss dabei. Außerdem muss man die Rahmennummer seines Fahrrades wissen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (14. Januar 2011)

Zusäatzlich zum Safeman nehm ich oft meist die Sattelstütze raus. Das verhindert zumindest, dass der Dieb bequem von der Hütte ins Tal fährt. Das mach ich eigentlich auch, wenn ich mal schnell irgendwo in einen Laden geh oder in einem Cafe sitze, selbst wenn ich das Bike im Blick hab.


----------



## J.Hahn (14. Januar 2011)

Das ist klar. Meine Räder sind alle bei der Polizei registriert. Außer einem kleinen Zettel, auf dem die Rahmennummer steht, bringt das zwar nicht viel, aber diesen Zettel habe ich jetzt immer dabei.
Und was die Versicherung an Mindestvoraussetzung haben will, muß du mit deiner Versicherung ausmachen. Bei meiner ist es so, daß das Rad abgesperrt sein muß, mehr nicht => Aber auch das muß man halt VORHER klären. Hinterher Jammern nutzt nix.

Bye.


----------



## Prwolf35 (14. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe auf Tour immer ein Schloß mit Alarm dabei!!
Schön laut! 

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/dp/B003NE5O3I/?smid=APYY5JNBBWJ7Y&tag=mainseek-new-21&linkCode=asn&creative=6742&camp=1638&creativeASIN=B003NE5O3I"]Lock Alarm Kabelschloss und Alarmanlage: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


Gruß aus München


----------



## Uphillerer (14. Januar 2011)

J.Hahn schrieb:


> Das ist klar. Meine Räder sind alle bei der Polizei registriert. Außer einem kleinen Zettel, auf dem die Rahmennummer steht, bringt das zwar nicht viel, aber diesen Zettel habe ich jetzt immer dabei.
> Und was die Versicherung an Mindestvoraussetzung haben will, muß du mit deiner Versicherung ausmachen. Bei meiner ist es so, daß das Rad abgesperrt sein muß, mehr nicht => Aber auch das muß man halt VORHER klären. Hinterher Jammern nutzt nix.
> 
> Bye.


 
Ich habe zwar auch ne extra Hausrat dafür, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob die nicht sowieso nur den Zeitwert versichern. Gehe mal davon aus, dass du nur einen Bruchteil des Geldes wieder sehen wirst, wenn überhaupt. Und der Urlaub ist dann sowieso für die Tonne.

Sesvenna-Hütte war schon ein herber Schlag. Aber eben klassische Alpencross-Route. In der Saison sieht man dort ganz Deutschland mit sauteuren Bikes aufkreuzen. Mit dem Auto kann man auch ganz gut rankommen. Genau wie am Lago. 

Also besser Ziele wählen, die nicht so stark überlaufen oder nur schwer erreichbar sind.


----------



## Markpa (14. Januar 2011)

Bei meiner Hausratsversicherung ist es so, dass diese den vollen Betrag ersetzt - samt Anbauteilen Ich muss jedoch alles nachweisen können (Kaufbelege) und am besten ein oder mehrere Fotos haben auf denen ersichtlich ist, dass diese Teile auch angebaut sind.

Als Grundvoraussetzung muss das Rad in irgendeiner Form gesichert sein (Schloss jeglicher Art) und sich beim Diebstahl in einem abschließbaren Raum befinden. Ach ja, die Polizei muss den Vorfall aufnehmen.

Gruß


----------



## Uphillerer (14. Januar 2011)

Und wenns dir in der Saison gestohlen wird, kannste ein halbes Jahr Lieferzeit auf Ersatz einrechnen.


----------



## besos (14. Januar 2011)

Ne ordentliche Schlammpackung kann auch nicht schaden und schreckt zusätzlich ab  Dann hat auch Sauwetter was positives


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J.Hahn (14. Januar 2011)

Dann hörs Radfahren auf. Dann kann dir Keiner mehr was stehlen.

Mann Mann Mann...


----------



## Markpa (14. Januar 2011)

J.Hahn schrieb:


> Dann hörs Radfahren auf. Dann kann dir Keiner mehr was stehlen.
> 
> Mann Mann Mann...



Ironie an...

Genau man, stell dich nicht an wie ne Pussy. Ist der Urlaub halt vorbei und Du kaufst Dir nach deinem 2-tägigen Saisonhighlight einfach nen neuen Hobel für 5000,- Euro und 3 Monaten Lieferzeit.
Ironie aus...

Man, man, man manche Posts sind so hilfreich wie ein Tripper.


----------



## J.Hahn (14. Januar 2011)

Markpa schrieb:


> Ironie an...
> 
> Genau man, stell dich nicht an wie ne Pussy. Ist der Urlaub halt vorbei und Du kaufst Dir nach deinem 2-tägigen Saisonhighlight einfach nen neuen Hobel für 5000,- Euro und 3 Monaten Lieferzeit.
> Ironie aus...
> ...



Jetzt hörts doch auf. Es wurden Tipps gegeben, wie mans Radl sichern kann. Es wurden Tipps gegeben, wie man sein Radl VERsichern soll. Und trotzdem hört das Gejammer von wegen "Mir kanns Radl trotzdem geklaut werden" nicht auf. Ja wenn man lieber jammert anstatt Radl zufahren, dann soll man halt aufhören damit.


----------



## Elmar Neßler (14. Januar 2011)

oder halt eher was "unauffälliges" in der mittelklasse kaufen - leute, die sich auf bike-klau spezialisiert haben, sehen da ja auch den unterschied und nehmen wie im fall der sesvenna-hütte eben das hochwertigste material mit ...

oder eben eine passende bikeversicherung abschliessen, die den neuwert ersetzt bei passender sicherung - kostet als einzelversicherung aber doch einiges bei so einem hohen neuwert ...


----------



## Uphillerer (14. Januar 2011)

J.Hahn schrieb:


> Dann hörs Radfahren auf. Dann kann dir Keiner mehr was stehlen.
> 
> Mann Mann Mann...


 
Entschuldige bitte, wenn ich dich der ein oder anderen Illusion beraubt haben sollte.


----------



## krümel72 (14. Januar 2011)

Also das mit dem akkustischen Alarm hört sich doch nicht schlecht an.


----------

